# Parts look up systems.



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

Trying to start a small engine repair service and am in need of a parts look up system. Have been told that "Part Smart" system that is hooked up to the internet is the way to go. Was hoping someone could give me a link to go to find out more about this system. But any info appreciated, thanks.
Duke


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

passport is pretty good , parts smart is good but your talking $$$$$$$ !!! passport is pretty good also low cost ! but i also like books engine warehouse book good ... but stens is pretty good easy to set up too ,,good luck with the bizz it is a good thing to go into i'm going to open one also just waiting for it to fall into place have been getting my name out for about 7 years i think another three and i might be caught up enough to go for it i would go with passport just depends on how much you have to spend as for a link im not sure but i can get you a phone mumber on what ever you decide on if i had the cash i would go for partsmart i have and use all the above


----------



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

scrench,
thanks for the input, didn't know about passport. Already been talking to stens and hope to get a little help from them after the holidays. Thanks again.

Duke


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

no problem anytime good luck in the bizz , i know i love it, feeds my bratts and they like to eat lol


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Speaking from experience....Part Smart sucks! Not only is it missing tons of model numbers and part numbers, but it requires a monthly update for each manufacturer. This wouldn't be that bad except for the fact that each manufactuer will expire before ARI gets the new Part Smart CDs to you. 

I have personally tried the following manufactuers with Part Smart: Briggs&Stratton, Tecumseh, Echo, MTD, Troybilt, AYP, Kohler, Murray (missing tons of model numbers), Walbro, and Honda. Of all the ones I've tried I can only recommend using the B&S and Tecumseh since they are the most complete and give the fewest problems.

Before you run out and buy Part Smart, you need to check with your parts suppliers to see if they have online parts lookup. The shop where I work does alot of business with Dixie Sales (www.dixiesales.com) which is nice because they have online parts lookups for everything they carry parts for (their website is my backup when Part Smart doesn't work). You should also look at the manufacturer's websites for parts lookup. I use this method when looking up parts for Kawasaki, Lawnboy, Toro, Snapper, Ariens, and Craftsman.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

monthly updates with parts smart ,, ive never had to up date mine monthly ,i always do every 3 months / also never had a problem with missing anything , but i have seen a few part ##'s that were wrong in snapper . and stihl . i think the kohler is kinda lame for what it costs , but the supersessions are pretty helpful i like parts smart but it is too expensive , there are way less expensive ways to look up parts ,,i personally like books , microfesh used to be it back in the day


----------



## Duke47 (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey bbnissan,
sorry to hear you had rough time with Part Smart. I hadn't made any commitments to any system yet, so far just what booksI have and going to another repair shop close by. Thanks for the tip on the maufactuers websites as far as parts look up. Still looking over what information I have on part smart, not counting it out yet.
Duke


----------



## Bill Garrett (Jan 3, 2005)

*InvenTrakk*

I started my company June of last year.Thought about partsmart to much money.Lots of places on the web to get parts lookup now.Gardenland is a good one.Also i looked into c-systems to keep up with all my inventory lots of money i found InvenTrakk it works great for all my needs.It keeps up with it all and very afordable so check it out.Garrett's Engine Clinic.


----------

